# September 2015



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Over the past few months I have seen more and more articles related to issues supposedly coming up in September 2015. At first it was mostly on the survival blogs, but over the past month there have been many articles on the major news outlets by people who should be knowledgeable about financial, investment and banking information. Stories related to the global market and banking problems are showing up every day now.

With this in mind, I decided to do a little extra before the end of August, such as topping off my 500 gal LP tank, restocking some of the depleted items in my cellar and in general stashing a little more money then I usually do in the safe between now and then.

Question is, am I the only one who's a little spooked and taking a few extra steps before September 1st?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

For the non paranoids yes. The only thing that is likely to cause ripples is cutting Russia out of SWIFT and the opposite is happening, Russia is being reintroduced a little to the West. I think chances of any real action on Russia is negligible, and little else is likely. The world although having some warm spots right now, is actually in quite a lull. 

The big thing is oil prices -- oddly while it does effect petrocountries heavily, most of these are not European. The lower prices actually increase global growth rates a little.

Banks can always float, the value of currency just gets cut.

It is more likely interest rates will increase - that is the standard stopgab for currency value loss, other than that tons of resource left, why are things going to change in September?

Makes no sense.

What is the story?

Bull Market?


Doing a quick search I notice that the dollar collapse date is set at Sept 13 2015. It is simply impossible without an intentional implossion by the US gov defaulting or there being a nuclear attack on sept 12th. Highly highly unlikely. It is more likely I will get laid that day than a nuclear blast happening in Manhattan. Even the destruction of a couple WTC buildings had minimal effect on the US dollar. To dent a many trillion dollar economy you would have to do massive devestation. With two months to go, I would say it is more likely I will get laid every day between now and then, than a US dollar collapse. Now I'm not saying buy 10 year bonds but I am saying I am more likely to be given a billion dollars by Donald Trump than the US dollar collapsing.

Sorry no. Not going to happen.


Actually the opposite is happening, a strong USdollar is lowering oil prices.



The day in Sept to watch is sept 28/29... with the tetrad bloodmoon eclipses throughout the last solar cycle, this date is another signifigant date (for me for another reason)

I have found no signifigance of sept 13 other than it being unlucky number 13... not sure if it is a friday but in general I would say be cautious on this day.. but I see nothing distinct about it.


Why not share the reasons something will happen on that day?


Facts:
There will be no WWIII sept 13th.
There will be no nuclear strike.
There will be no dollar collapse.
Tau Nuetrinos are not the 7 seals.
There is really no basis for a collapse that I can see.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The lull before the storm of SEPTEMBER! *insert spooky horn music here*


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The danger is that there have been so many of these "the sky is falling" scares that few pay any attention to them anymore. One of these times, the predictions will prove to be true.

As far as September specifically...

I've heard everything from an economic collapse to an ISIS attack, and from CERN opening some kind of demon gate (?!!) to an asteroid strike. My threat assessment is utterly meaningless except to me because I don't have any "insider" information, but for what it's worth...

Economic Collapse - Bound to happen eventually. Specifically in September 2015? No way to pin it down to a date unless "they" have some big evil plan in play. If they had such a plan, we wouldn't know about it.

ISIS attack - Probably will happen sooner or later. I don't see how anything they do can have that big an effect on the US as a whole.

CERN Opening Some Kind of Portal - Really? Ummm, no, not gonna happen.

Asteroid Strike - We have been hit by big asteroids in the past and _will_ be hit again. We have no way of deflecting one at the moment. The threat is very real, but specifically in September? NASA's near earth object program doesn't list any imminent threats. Can NASA be trusted? Probably not, but that's the best source of info we have.

So no, I'm not taking any special precautions for September.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry messed up sept 13 is a solar eclipse, just ignore what i said.

Nothing major can happen because that ins't allowed cause thatwould change banality.

However the tau symbol is V (roman for 5 - reconstitute roman empire romann numeral 5 The solar eclipse is occuring sept 13 this follows the moon tetrads (probably missed some stuff)

You know the preceding 9-11 verse , intermission then the 5th seal 5 9-11 adds up to 2 or 7 2-7 is 5 the reverse of 5 is 2 II V IX-XI is reverse hmm the solar eclipse is almost a tau more of a u screscent shape.

taus have no net electrical charge

while this would directly point to something like a mass solar flare or EMP - do I think it will actually happen - no, is it possible sure anything is possible.

I need to research this a bit more

no idea but there is definately some fun in this one.

In looking at the shape of the eclipse as with any circles crossing one another --- two curved X's will appear at the begining and end of the eclipse as the two circles moon and sun edges cross. One part is visible the other visible in the light. II might be representative of the sun and moon.
So IX XI may represent the pasing of the intermission from the time of LIGHT Sun to the time of Darkness "moon" followed by a lunar eclipse just over 14 days later (13 days in september to -14 days presceding until the eclipse day 28 september

Hmm what else.

Still do not see reason for collapse other than the 5th seal prophesy but not really too much meat there.

There is more signifigance to the Tau Neutrino -first detected in 1977 ? it was discovered in 2000 (millenium year) (millenium reigns) a day is to a thousands years. Not sure overall why the Tau is signifigant.

It means 300 in greek, and what else?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau

We see a return of X as Tau emerged from X? phonecian (could it mean it came from the sun or the moon if tying in the Xs of the sun and moon passing? or light and darkness passing, form and void? also phone - cia - n) a reverse n us u oops phoenician (sic)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Sorry...just ignore what i said.


"Will" do. :encouragement:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm already ready! A September event can happen in any of the other 11 months!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

WTF, I am losing my freaking mind or did Will2 just make sense???????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> Over the past few months I have seen more and more articles related to issues supposedly coming up in September 2015. At first it was mostly on the survival blogs, but over the past month there have been many articles on the major news outlets by people who should be knowledgeable about financial, investment and banking information. Stories related to the global market and banking problems are showing up every day now.
> 
> With this in mind, I decided to do a little extra before the end of August, such as topping off my 500 gal LP tank, restocking some of the depleted items in my cellar and in general stashing a little more money then I usually do in the safe between now and then.
> 
> Question is, am I the only one who's a little spooked and taking a few extra steps before September 1st?


I am the LOCAL SEPT guy here - so do not be cramping my style...

The date will be (Elul 29) Sept 14th by night fall for the financial collapse... Sept 14th (Tishri 1) after sun set starts the jubilee year

Rosh Hashanah
Begins sunset of Sunday, September 13, 2015
Ends nightfall of Tuesday, September 15, 2015

Many many many folks are looking towards Sept...

Me - I am prepping more and on Sept 12th you can bet all my gas will be filled, my wood stocked, my food prepped, my ammo dry


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I also have an eye on the up coming blood moon


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The great (if you can call it that) thing for some "lucky" fear monger(s) is that one of these days they'll finally get to be right. Something bad is bound to happen sooner or later. Actually, something bad happens every day, around the clock, to some poor bastard, somewhere - just not on a major scale to many. Let's face it, prepping and fear mongering is full time business for some and a hobby/curiosity for many others. What I'd really like to know is how did all the worrywarts get enough information for their constant apocalyptic obsessions before Uncle Al invented the internet


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

maybe something is up--my wife has been acting weird lately-like she is nesting or something-ask her if she was pregnant=nope, she just said she buying all this stuff because it is all on sale now and it's a good deal.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like the idea of CERN opening a demon gate, That is some video game stuff right there!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it possible something could happen in September, sure, it's just as likely as something could happen in October,November, December, January, February, March, April, May, June, July, or August. 

A broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AGAIN - I am not selling anything (well a few things on ebay but nothing to do with prepping unless you think you need to own a Scottish kilt for the apocalypses)

I do not care if you think sept is possible or not... but for me... I think there is a chance that something could happen prior to sundown on the 14th....

I am not going to dig a bunker and hide in it...i will be playing with my kids and having a normal llife... BUT I will between now and then make sure I am even more prepared... all my gas tanks will be full along with all spare cans, wood will be stack, I will even buy some extra water, food, etc sept 12th

if nothing happens..wonderful... some very smart people were wrong... but anybody that has not seen Jonathon cahn

here is a review


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya I remember that some yaahoot was predicting a depression in April this year. Did not happen!

Again, most of those predicting this type of thing have something to sell you...

Will our system collapse? Yes at some point, but I don't think it'll be in September 2015!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

for those that do not think there will be an event in Sept... I would like to know WHY....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine
I don't discredit the notion that something could happen in Sept. I keep an open mind and look at all the information that is available. Over time I have came to the conclusion that any number of things could happen at any given time. Predictions, while often informative generally don't play out as they were predicted.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

there is a reason for Tisha B'Av


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know what a self fulfilling prophecy is.

I work construction. Every one I work with except one black woman who by the way is a fantastic person incredibly intelligent well spoke educated. Are all white middle aged males who make union wages. So in other words they are the blue collars tax payers. 

They not because of the shmida are all getting out of debt saving money guns bullets food etc etc.

This is incredibly terrible for the economy.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not really related but the Pope is due to visit the US in September and the Queen may be moving to NY during renovations on Buckinham Palace, not sure when. However, not really related. *however what is significant is that is waas bought as the queen of new zealand - which is in the south pacific the relative area of the partial eclipse.

I still havn't seen any sign of a collapse though. In biblical astrological numeracy though it is a signifigant month - I think the next most major after the sept 28 bloodmoon I've seen is August 21 2017. (notice if doing numerical reductionof commons we are left with 0 7 (seven seal) august is the month of augustus *roman emperor... so it could be related to the reconstitution of the roman empire. (note also two taus makes a "circle square" two strings also may allow time travel. (if strings are what turns muons to taus)

Whether you think life is all science or there is something more put August 21 2017 in your calanders if you are in the US it is a total solar eclipse that day throughout the US.

The solar eclipse on the 13th "is the opposite" it is in the indian ocean only touching a bit of south africa, antartica, and remote islands more or less. Symbolically following principals of semiotic phenomenology. The Start of the Tau may represent a path of 300 days not sure how many days are between Sept 13 2015 and August 21 2017 but it must be around 700 (177 is a significant number (visible number) in the set with an outcast 9 (the invisible number)) with 7 and 4 interchanging. 7-4 (last before first in the series) would also be 700-400 = 300 (the tau is one of three types of photon/muon/tau --- I don't totally get it I'm not getting any really clear signs related to a collapse but there is definate weaving on this one just casually exploring the internet for "wordnet links" or asssociative links through GOOGLE. (Gog / GOOG the OO is links (olympian, the greeks tie into it) hades is the death rider...

just bear in mind if following the revelations of John - we will see persecution of the faithful - and a "building" behind a great man that everyone loves. Is there destruction inherent in the 7 seals? Where is the disaster, there are plauges. I'm not sure how a financial collapse would play into that, it doesn't really fit in my knowledge of the signs as reported by people who are believers in bible prophesy.

No idea why leptons are involved. (however if you see god you will go blind has been playing in with the ark of covenant links that popped up today, I won't go into detail on that though. In a way some aspects of God might be physically similiar to the tachyon https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachyon which ties into the idea of the singularity of a blackhole perhaps.

Hopefully everyone is learning or finding this diatribe amusing. (pokemon)

The greek number bent shows this 400 upsilon 700 psi 9 theta 4 delta 100 rho 70 omicron zeta 7 ( segmen cirlce circle with exit ) musing greek numbers symbols 6 90 and 900 digamma theta sampi (bear in mind my order is wrong this entire search with the middle having an extre element( we have segment exit so zeta omicron?

The interesting point is that the 9 was the missing number and it was also the invisible number in the set 6 and 9 oppose leaving 0.

9 is both the missing number and then turns into a missing relevant, 9 is a backwards rho perhaps... ? (which is 100) or 1???? 1 is alpha? totally lost it see no signifigance.

So what does (theta alpha) AND (digama sampi) I messed up for some reason koppa and digamma were mixed up.. I totally missed koppa but it wasn't even there before. Koppa is quoph 0 or in a sense the past.

and digamma is a horseman.

NOTE THIS ENTIRE element relates to orthadox perhaps the orthadox churches - the russian, greek, ethiopian etc..

meanwhile the head of the anglican and catholic churches are going to the US.

digamma is also WAW (which is the WWW WAW stuff, I can't even remember of waw is like 616 digama folds on itself as waw when. a is alpha which would end the set as ww aa are a pair set.

What about commodities, how are they going to do?

(yeah cause revelation made sense... and Jesus was the only man who could figure it out)

digamma hittite name of troy wilusa in LInear B or greek name wilion

take out the wil we hae

usa ion

usa ? united states?
ion ? a charged particle?

using the mycenean greek because it came before --- the classic greek - tying in the quoph.

qoph is pronounced :ck: like an unsealing.

we will not know until the time... more or less.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

^^ wow


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know what they say about a genius they ride the edge of the razor called insanity--so your either a genius or batchit crazy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you remind me of someone--used to use the guy faux avatar -hummmmmm


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, not sure it will happen in Sept. But I believe it is on the horizon. Like many major events in history I think it will be a combination of events that bring about the calamity we speak of. Can I identify any one particular circumstance or circumstances? No. Only Historical prospective will tell us what chain of events precipitated our downfall. There are suspects of coarse and they are certainly worth keeping our eye on them. It's more a feeling on my part. You know...your looking all around you, you feel somethings not quite right, you can't see anything, but you know something is there, sort of thing. ( Insert Sasquatch's horn here )


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sasquatch has a horn wouldn't that make him a sheepquatch?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Will, stay off the amphetamines. They are really not helping your thought processes.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

who me?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I never pass up an opportunity to teach, learn and laugh.

TEACH;

For the youngsters, sniffing glue, taking illegal drugs, or simply not seeking medical care for advanced Schizophrenia is alltogether unwise. Thanks Will and Will4

LEARN;

Now I know the answer to the age old querstion...What does the Queen of England doing a renovation project on Buckingham Palace have to do with the price of tea in China. Thanks Will1 and Will2.

LAUGH;

No explanation needed. Thanks Will3 and Will7.



Will2 said:


> Not really related but the Pope is due to visit the US in September and the Queen may be moving to NY during renovations on Buckinham Palace, not sure when. However, not really related. *however what is significant is that is waas bought as the queen of new zealand - which is in the south pacific the relative area of the partial eclipse.
> 
> I still havn't seen any sign of a collapse though. In biblical astrological numeracy though it is a signifigant month - I think the next most major after the sept 28 bloodmoon I've seen is August 21 2017. (notice if doing numerical reductionof commons we are left with 0 7 (seven seal) august is the month of augustus *roman emperor... so it could be related to the reconstitution of the roman empire. (note also two taus makes a "circle square" two strings also may allow time travel. (if strings are what turns muons to taus)
> 
> ...


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

I don't personally put much stock in particular dates, but it does help me see where I am with my preparations. I am taking stock and revamping my plans based on the September date. Do I believe something big will happen that day? Not really, but it may be the day things are set in motion...heck, things are already in motion. Bottom line, for me dates and deadlines help me to focus and keep my eye on the task at hand.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you know what they say about a genius they ride the edge of the razor called insanity--so your either a genius or batchit crazy.


I vote the batchit crazy.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Be ready for tomorrow, not just september (or october, or november, etc.).


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> for those that do not think there will be an event in Sept... I would like to know WHY....


I'll vote for NOT, . . . and a big part of that is based on "well it didn't happen before", . . . and I know that is not very sound as an argument, . . . but it sure packs the percentages.

BUT, . . . there is another key event that is listed in the Bible that makes all the difference in the world. It is the 11th chapter of Revelation. Many folks who read the book, . . . fail to recognize the events portrayed in that ALL TOO IMPORTANT chapter.

Succinctly: Revelation 11:1-19 (KJV)

1 And there was given me a reed like unto a rod: and the angel stood, saying, Rise, and measure the temple of God, and the altar, and them that worship therein. 
2 But the court which is without the temple leave out, and measure it not; for it is given unto the Gentiles: and the holy city shall they tread under foot forty and two months. 
3 And I will give power unto my two witnesses, and they shall prophesy a thousand two hundred and threescore days, clothed in sackcloth.

The key to looking for the big "end of time" scenario that most of today's bad news prophesiers are promulgating is simply one thing: The Temple of God. It is the Jewish Temple which will be built in Jerusalem, . . . most probably on temple mount, . . . and it will usher in the old time worship practices that were prevalent in Israel 2000 years ago.

Some time after the temple is finished, two prophets will arise, . . . they will significantly and seriously berate, challenge, defame, and decry the world leadership at that particular time, . . . and will do so for 3 1/2 years (a thousand two hundred and threescore days, clothed in sackcloth).

7 And when they shall have finished their testimony, the beast that ascendeth out of the bottomless pit shall make war against them, and shall overcome them, and kill them. 
8 And their dead bodies shall lie in the street of the great city, which spiritually is called Sodom and Egypt, where also our Lord was crucified.

When their 3 1/2 years is up, . . . the world leadership will succeed in killing them, . . . publicly, . . . in Jerusalem. They will not be buried, . . . just left in the street for all to see and rejoice over.

11 And after three days and an half the Spirit of life from God entered into them, and they stood upon their feet; and great fear fell upon them which saw them. 
12 And they heard a great voice from heaven saying unto them, Come up hither. And they ascended up to heaven in a cloud; and their enemies beheld them.

3 1/2 days later, . . . in full view of the onlookers, . . . they will awaken from death and ascend to heaven.

15 And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of his Christ; and he shall reign for ever and ever.

The 7th trumpet of God sounds, . . . the Christian dead arise from their graves, . . . those Christians alive on the Earth at that time will be changed and will go up in the clouds to meet Jesus in the air, . . . and nothing else will ever bother them again.

16 And the four and twenty elders, which sat before God on their seats, fell upon their faces, and worshipped God, 
17 Saying, We give thee thanks, O Lord God Almighty, which art, and wast, and art to come; because thou hast taken to thee thy great power, and hast reigned. 
18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great; and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.

The earth as we know it will then be destroyed, . . . and from the remains a new heaven and a new earth will be created.

AGAIN, . . . the main key to all this is the TEMPLE of Israel. Until it is created, built, and in use, . . . the EOTWAWKI scenarios cannot take place, . . . blood moons and all that other "stuff" notwithstanding.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I'll vote for NOT, . . . and a big part of that is based on "well it didn't happen before", . . . and I know that is not very sound as an argument, . . . but it sure packs the percentages.
> 
> BUT, . . . there is another key event that is listed in the Bible that makes all the difference in the world. It is the 11th chapter of Revelation. Many folks who read the book, . . . fail to recognize the events portrayed in that ALL TOO IMPORTANT chapter.
> 
> ...


The 70th week (The last 7 years) will start with a 7 year peace treaty dan 9:27 - He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.'[h] In the middle of the 'seven'_ he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple[j] he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him.[k]"[l]

so the temple will be rebuilt in the first 3.5 years and made desolate in the middle of the last 7 years..

interesting note..MANY bible scholars believe that the dome of the rock actual stand where the court of the gentiles would be... so the temple could be rebuilt with out removing the dome.

Even Jesus notes Dan 9 and the temple destruction...in Matt 24 he says 15 "So when you see standing in the holy place 'the abomination that causes desolation,'[a] spoken of through the prophet Daniel-let the reader understand- 16 then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains. 17 Let no one on the housetop go down to take anything out of the house. 18 Let no one in the field go back to get their cloak. 19 How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers! 20 Pray that your flight will not take place in winter or on the Sabbath. 21 For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now-and never to be equaled again.

now we have to see that it is AFTER this event that the angels are sent to gather the ELECT 30 "Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c] will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory.[d] 31 And he will send his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.

so peace treaty, temple rebuilt, temple made unholy, *great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world*, elect are taken away

it is the "great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world" which I am getting ready for... I look forward to "elect are taken away",,,, but since we have been warned of "great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world" we (followers of Jesus) should be getting prepared_


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> the main key to all this is the TEMPLE of Israel. Until it is created, built, and in use, . . . the EOTWAWKI scenarios cannot take place, . . . blood moons and all that other "stuff" notwithstanding.


AMEN to that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ask Christians in Muslim controlled regions if times aren't really bad. Ask them in Africa as they are being slaughtered.

To us, TEOTWAWKI is when the power goes off.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

ajk1941 said:


> Over the past few months I have seen more and more articles related to issues supposedly coming up in September 2015. At first it was mostly on the survival blogs, but over the past month there have been many articles on the major news outlets by people who should be knowledgeable about financial, investment and banking information. Stories related to the global market and banking problems are showing up every day now.
> 
> With this in mind, I decided to do a little extra before the end of August, such as topping off my 500 gal LP tank, restocking some of the depleted items in my cellar and in general stashing a little more money then I usually do in the safe between now and then.
> 
> Question is, am I the only one who's a little spooked and taking a few extra steps before September 1st?


Jeez, I'm almost sorry I asked the question.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> Jeez, I'm almost sorry I asked the question.


PrepperForums is like a box of chocolates.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Denton said:


> PrepperForums is like a box of chocolates.....


Little brown squishy pieces?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All these talking heads, there is only "The One " who knows what will come, and when. Continue on with preps, and hope for the best. And hope you've led a God fearing life. jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

ajk1941 said:


> Jeez, I'm almost sorry I asked the question.


 Maybe not the answers you were looking for, but a thought provoking thread, thank you!! We prep like all get-out, and there will still be times we say, " I wish I would have". What is, is!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok just heard on Jew News..all those crazy muslims are eat up with AIDs. Sure hope thats right. They do a lot of kinky **** stuff.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Jew news--- what the hell is that?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Look I really hate to burst everyones bubble but I happen to know a guy who knows another guy who was my neighbours former cousins roommate for 2 weeks back in 86. Anyways, he said, and I quote 'Woe be to those who eat pickled carrots on the 12 of september, for their bowels will shudder'.

So, you see, it's not economic collapse, the 2nd coming, a nuclear strike or a broken pinball machine. It's just a large amount of flatulence and the upset of many tummies. This is a plot, by the makers of Tums, the CIA and the surviving members of the Bolshevik revolution lead by the sinister dr Evil, who, upon being denied his million dollars, came up with the whole 'carrot' thing.

Seriously though, there have been to many to count instances of the world is ending. One day it may be true. I won't throw away today, and I prep hoping I never need it.

In other news, bugs bunny isn't real. Sorry, I know that one hurts.....it hurt me!



One day humanity will come crashing to a horrible halt. Pray to the Father that your amongst the chosen, and that his son's blood was honoured through you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. The world is not going to end for a long time. There is just fixing to be a lot of radical changes for a while. Thats why we is preppers..lol. That Jewish guy has some links you weill not see anywhere else. Not near all his links have a deal pop up saying you have won a prize. Just back out and hit it again and that goes away. Jews know how to make money like that.

https://www.facebook.com/jewsnews


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> 'Woe be to those who eat pickled carrots on the 12 of september, for their bowels will shudder'.
> 
> One day humanity will come crashing to a horrible halt. Pray to the Father that your amongst the chosen, and that his son's blood was honoured though you.


Uhhhh, . . . how do you pickle carrots???

AND, . . . Amen to the last line, . . . thanks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> Jeez, I'm almost sorry I asked the question.


Nahhh, . . . don't be, . . .

Romans 8:28 _And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, ..........._

Somebody, . . . somewhere, . . . somehow, . . . needed it.

Things happen for a reason my friend, . . . you were just part of making it happen, . . . SMILE !

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Dwight that passage is probably located over in Hezikiah 19. A lot of good ones hang out over there. Right in between Cleanliness is next to Godliness..and God helps those who help themselves.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Uhhhh, . . . how do you pickle carrots???
> 
> AND, . . . Amen to the last line, . . . thanks.
> 
> ...


not sure how, I think it happens through reverse osmosising the flambrephlam on the 3rd stroke of a dwarven beard.

And you're most welcome. I believe and I try.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Woops..Ok..sounds like we have bumped into an Injuneer around here. lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> One day humanity will come crashing to a horrible halt. Pray to the Father that your amongst the chosen, and that his son's blood was honoured through you.


Here is where I would normally give a 30 minute lecture on the "Chosen" versus the "Elect" as it relates to end times... but I am going to refrain.... I know some of you are proud of me


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry PaulS, I don't do illegal or prescription drugs, including Amphetamines.

Just more info on the cosmological connections, remember how august was the month of augustus (romans persecuted the christians, and invaded judea) There are two dates - that are seperated by 7 years which I think is the timespan that the tribulations are suppose to happen before the 1000 year millenial reign.

August 21 2017 and April 8 2024 I don't know what the month April comes from, but it should be signifigant along with what the number 8 (infinity) means the symbol 8 should be signifigant with 8 (note that 2024 adds up to 8 we have 0 8 or 0 .Romans didn't use the 0.

The April 8th 2024 is the NEXT total solar eclipse following august 21.

The revelation for the 6 seal is happening backward in order presented in the english versin (perhaps related to time travel, events happening in reveerse order)

The only one I don't fully have grounds for is stars falling from sky, I can only think perhaps something else. But this inclines the 6th seal will not happen until August 21 2017 (as it is the sun turns black as hair or sackcloth) (the bloodmoons on jewish religious holy days is pretty clear too.

The great earthquake, not sure.

So it seems that the 5th seal will occur between 2015 but not later than August 2017 as the 6th seal says what will happen in the time of the 5th seal. Perhaps I'm confused on it.

We should just forget abuot collapse of the US dollar --- the day is the "forgiving of debt" US Debt being forgiven would result in increased dollar value I would think. Not that that will happen. I'll say again the collapse of the dollar short of the US being nuked just won't happen within 3 months, it is impossible.

"This eclipse will be the first total solar eclipse to be visible in Mexico since the solar eclipse of July 11, 1991.

The path of this eclipse crosses the path of the prior total solar eclipse of August 21, 2017, with the intersection of the two paths being in southern Illinois in Makanda just south of Carbondale. A small land area, including the cities of Carbondale, Cape Girardeau, Missouri, and Paducah, Kentucky, will thus experience two total solar eclipses within a span of fewer than seven years."

"Saros 139
It is a part of saros series 139, repeating every 18 years, 11 days, containing 71 events. The series started with partial solar eclipse on May 17, 1501. It contains hybrid eclipses on August 11, 1627 through December 9, 1825 and total eclipses from December 21, 1843 through March 26, 2601. The series ends at member 71 as a partial eclipse on July 3, 2763. Members in the same column are one exeligmos apart and thus occur in the same geographic area.

The solar eclipse of June 13, 2132 will be the longest total solar eclipse since July 11, 1991 at 6 minutes, 55 seconds.

The longest duration of totality will be produced by member 39 at 7 minutes, 29 seconds on July 16, 2186.This is the longest solar eclipse computed between 4000BC and 6000AD."

The only signifigant thing I've found is 1501 May - around the 17th The discovery of ascension Island during the feast of acension - this by Afonso - Albequrque - this may relate to the two solar eclipses happening ins 1991 and 2017 tying the guys name with ascension.

The tie in is 1 9 11 acts

"The Ascension of Jesus (anglicized from the Vulgate Latin Acts 1:9-11 section title: Ascensio Iesu) is the Christian teaching found in the New Testament that the resurrected Jesus was taken up to Heaven in his resurrected body, in the presence of eleven of his apostles, occurring 40 days after the resurrection. In the biblical narrative, an angel tells the watching disciples that Jesus' second coming will take place in the same manner as his ascension.[1]

The canonical gospels include two brief descriptions of the ascension of Jesus in Luke 24:50-53 and Mark 16:19. A more detailed account of Jesus' bodily Ascension into the clouds is then given in the Acts of the Apostles (1:9-11). (Recall the concordance at revelation 9:11 as a change of scenes with intermission)

So we have it perhaps a more clear sign of the "rising up" to heaven and the tribulations to these two solar eclipses.

This person ties in a very close verse between the 1911 and 911 acts revelations verses
http://revelationrevolution.org/acts-1-6-7-9-11-a-preterist-commentary/

"Preterism is a view in Christian eschatology which holds that some or all of the biblical prophecies concerning the Last Days refer to events which took place in the first century after Christ's birth, especially associated with the destruction of Jerusalem in 70 AD"

coud the preterism be the qoph aspect replaying... this also ties in with the 6th seal in reverse, in the order of events one has to look at them backwards - in the past to arrive a the opening. Not sure exactly but it seems a relevant clue to interpreting the 6th seal and the 6th seal revealing the 5th seal.

There events happen but we can't bet on a larger event than this nor can we bet on Russia nuking the states. So in general there will be no collapse as those are the only two circumstances that would lead to such a rapid collapse.






OK and what I got from april is that it ends on the same day as December - but what is April 8th in 2024 and what is december 8th 20204

"
April starts on the similar day of the week as July in all years, and January in leap years. April automatically is the last month and ends on the same day of the week as December every year. "

Aprilis may point to "marius" (also the big dude in the bible in revelations mares etc..
"
Aprilis or mensis Aprilis ("April") was the fourth month of the ancient Roman calendar, following Martius (March) and preceding Maius ("May")"

March May 
Mar t ius and Ma ius

there is an extra t and a missing r not sure the rlevantce but there is the "bent cross" an r and t could make the bent cross.

Which is another sign to aprilis and the april 8 total eclipse.. but the relevance is not clear.

"RT is also russian television, lets see what is going on there..."

These are the headlines - what jumps out...

ICC credibility test': Palestinians submit first war crimes evidence against Israel 
A Palestinian girl stands near residential buildings that witnesses said were heavily damaged by Israeli shelling during a 50-day war last summer, in Beit Lahiya town in the northern Gaza Strip May 25, 2015. (Reuters/Suhaib Salem)
New Snowden docs show how US cooperates with allies in drone killings
A US Air Force MQ-1 Predator unmanned aerial vehicle (Reuters)
ISIS is 'not strong,' could be defeated 'within two days' - ex-Israeli PM Ehud Barak
Reuters
Tariff freeze & police brutality probe: Armenia protesters outline demands
People in Yerevan protest steep electricity price increases. (RIA Novosti/PAN Photo/Hrant Khachatryan)
Where to watch
Schedule
News line
Foreign donors pledge $4.4bn in aid for earthquake-hit Nepal
Drone from Gaza crashes inside Israel - military
Plane carrying 9 people crashes in Alaska, wreckage found
15 emails missing from Hillary Clinton's personal server - State Dept.
5.8 earthquake off coast of New Zealand
‹||›
News
Reuters/Muhammad Hamed
Poroshenko inks permission for foreign troops in Ukraine 148
Black hole wakes up after 26yr sleep to feast on star companion 7
ISIS strikes back on strategic town of Kobani under guise of moderate Syrian rebels 34
Australia's PM Abbott shown using out-of-date map to spot terrorist strongholds 45
USA
Reuters/Brendan McDermid
Millennials overtake baby boomers; minority babies outnumber white - Census 1
51st State: Bernie Sanders supports bill for DC statehood 2
Florida man dies from 'flesh-eating' bacteria contracted in Mississippi
DARPA hopes to terraform Mars with human-engineered organisms 16
UK
Reuters / Johannes Eisele
GM wheat crop fails to repel bugs, £3m trial branded 'a waste' 38
'Further welfare cuts will plunge disadvantaged children deeper into poverty,' say experts 10
Homelessness crisis: British families forced to live in hostels hits 7-year high 34
Class war: Transport workers plan militant alliance, general strike against anti-union laws 12

Russian politics
President Vladimir Putin seen together with military academy graduates at a photo session during a reception in the Kremlin, June 25, 2015. (RIA Novosti / Michael Klimentyev)
'Russia has no aggressive plans, will always prefer political settlement' - Putin 1351
Presidential administration rejects 'Internet tax' bill - report 3
Armenian protests resemble Ukrainian Maidan coup scenario - Russian MP 357
Putin's approval rating hits historic high at 89 percent 106
Business
Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev. (RIA Novosti / Dmitry Astakhov)
Medvedev signs food embargo extension until August 2016 171
Greek debt crisis LIVE UPDATES 123
Ukraine could default in July - finance minister 44
Varoufakis criticizes Switzerland for hiding Greek tax evaders 13
In vision
'Scarlet Sails' show dazzles school graduates in St. Petersberg
'Scarlet Sails' show dazzles school graduates in St. Petersberg
Paris Air Show 2015 displays cutting edge planes
Thousands 'wash ashore' onto Coney Island, NY, for Mermaid Parade
Battle of Waterloo: Enormous reenactment in Belgium
Column of ash as Mount Sinabung erupts
Op-Edge
Protesters gather during a rally against a recent decision to raise public electricity prices in Yerevan, Armenia, June 22, 2015. (Reuters/Hrant Khachatryan/PAN Photo)
Pro-West NGOs, Armenian unrest and the destabilization of Russia 55
Migrant crisis proves failed dream of the EU 6
Waterloo & Vienna: Learning from history 4
Despite NATO propaganda, Russia not planning to invade Baltic States 40

In motion
video
Bull gores man at Spain's 500 year old festival, gets killed 2

video
Celebrations turn violent after Chile's Copa America win

video
Cars flipped over, set alight at anti-Uber protest in Paris

video
Northern lights glow over US state of Minnesota (Timelapse) 1

Shows
CrossTalk
CrossTalk
It is RT's flagship program hosted by Peter Lavelle. This TV presents hot-topic discussions on politics, business, newsmakers, global trends, present-day conflicts, and dangers and challenges facing our world.
Kiev cul-de-sac
Cul-de-sacs and fault lines: There is no shortage of either in today's Ukraine. The government in Kiev...
June 24, 2015 04:30
In the Now
In the Now
"In the Now" with RT's Senior Political correspondent Anissa Naouai is the first dedicated nightly Primetime show to air live out of our Moscow headquarters.
Electric Ears (S2E158)
I see France: NSA spying is out of control in Europe, NATO beefs itself up again, and the smell of a new Maidan...
June 24, 2015 20:00
Keiser Report
Keiser Report
Markets! Finance! Scandal! 'Keiser Report' is a no holds barred look at the shocking scandals behind the global financial headlines. Max Keiser and co-host Stacy Herbert lift the lid on world economics.
Episode 775
In this episode of the Keiser Report, Max Keiser and Stacy Herbert discuss Grexodus, Brexit, Too-Big-To-Fail and...
June 25, 2015 04:30

As Rome became more urbanized, the significance of some ceremonies expanded, notably the Parilia, an archaic pastoral festival celebrated as the "birthday" (dies natalis) or founding day of Rome. The month was generally preoccupied with deities who were female or ambiguous in gender, opening with the Feast of Venus on the Kalends

The Romans thought that the name Aprilis derived from aperio, aperire, apertus, a verb meaning "to open".
An Indo-European origin has also been proposed, related to Sanskrit áparah and Latin alter, "the other of two",

12.09.15	Saturday	sarva amAvAsyai
15.09.15	Tuesday	sAmOpakarma

That means the 13th is a Sunday - so it is on a sabath sort of

then the moon on the 28th coincides with 
28.09.15	Monday	mahALaya pakSham begins

"
Legend and History of Mahalaya
Legend has it that there was an occasion in Hindu mythology that a fierce battle took place between the Devtas (Gods) and Rakshasas (Demons) in which a large number of people from both the sides were killed. This war took place from Bhadrapada Bahula Paadayami to Amavasya. This period is also known as Sasthrahatha Mahalaya and the Gods and Demons who perished during the war are paid homage to.

Another ancient story relates to the Mahabharata hero, Karna. During his lifetime, the generous Karna donates all kinds of gold and silver but not food. Thus, after his death, when he went to the higher regions, he received a lot of riches in the form of gold and silver but no food. The distressed Karna prayed to Lord Yama, the God of death and with his grace returned to the earth during this Paksha or fortnight. He donated plenty of food to the needy on all fifteen days. On the last day, he went back to the Pitru Lok with a lot of satisfaction and fulfillment. For this reason, Annadaana or food donation is regarded as most auspicious on these days. It has become a popular practice that those who cannot afford to donate food on all days usually do so on the last day, that is, on Sarva Pitru Amavasya. Yama also ordained that all offerings made during this period will benefit not only the ancestors that were related to the donor but also the ones not related. - See more at: http://www.festivalsofindia.in/Sarva-Pitru-Amavasya/Index.aspx#sthash.4TFWsHGi.dpuf "

28th
"
2015 Shraddha Days

Shraddha Rituals
Shraddha Days
Pitru Paksha is a 15 lunar day's period when Hindus pay homage to their ancestors, especially through food offerings.

According to South Indian Amavasyant calendar it falls in the lunar month of Bhadrapada beginning with the full moon day or day after full moon day.

According to North Indian Purnimant calendar this period falls in the lunar month of Ashwin beginning with the full moon day in Bhadrapada or next day of full moon day.

---

Oddly if counting back from the sept 28th to the 13th is 15 days between the solar eclipse in the indian ocean to the blood moon

Only visible in	South Africa, South Madagascar, Southern part of Indian Ocean and East Antarctica	10:12 - 02:36

makes no sense... there is really no indication at all of an economic collapse I can see.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is where I would normally give a 30 minute lecture on the "Chosen" versus the "Elect" as it relates to end times... but I am going to refrain.... I know some of you are proud of me


For me reading the bible is a recursive learning process. As you read some you gain some understanding. As you read more you realize you need to reread something from before in the light of a new understanding. And so it becomes a reread of a reread of a reread as new things become clearer and those moments of clarity beg for a reread of another passage with that new understanding fresh in your cranium.

I'm glad your at where your at. I'm glad I'm at where I'm at. I'm further than I was yesterday and a step behind tomorrow. A journey well worth taking.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is where I would normally give a 30 minute lecture on the "Chosen" versus the "Elect" as it relates to end times... but I am going to refrain.... I know some of you are proud of me


Well...
While I know the answer, others might benefit.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

What the F**K happened to this thread


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is where I would normally give a 30 minute lecture on the "Chosen" versus the "Elect" as it relates to end times... but I am going to refrain.... I know some of you are proud of me


As Denton said: Well...
While I know the answer, others might benefit.

I've personally never seen a 30 minute lecture that could not be turned into a "Cliff Notes" version.

I also find it to be advantageous for other people to use.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Disturbed12404 said:


> What the F**K happened to this thread


It took a turn in a predictable direction.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

"Always follow the money" is an old saying that has a lot of truth in it.

When we hear rumors of pending doom, shortages, financial collapse, etc.. you only have to think about who will gain the most by making those claims.

Then, consider how many of these predictions ever come true?

I never put a lot of credibility in most rumors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*The Economic Collapse Blog Issued Red Alert for Second Half of 2015*

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...d-a-red-alert-for-the-last-six-months-of-2015



> I have never done anything like this before. Ever since I started The Economic Collapse Blog in late 2009, I have never issued any kind of "red alert" for any specific period of time. As an attorney, I was trained to be level-headed and to only come to conclusions that were warranted by the evidence. So this is not something that I am doing lightly. Based on information that I have received, things that I have been told, and thousands of hours of research that have gone into the publication of more than 1,300 articles about our ongoing economic collapse, I have come to the conclusion that a major financial collapse is imminent. Therefore, I am issuing a RED ALERT for the last six months of 2015.


Worth the look.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The 6th seal CANNOT be opened until about 3 1/2 years into the GREAT TRIBULATION.... IE - about 3.5 years after a 7 year peace treaty...

right after the sixth seal... a bunch of people appear in heaven.... where did they come from --

Rev 6:12 And I saw when *he opened the sixth seal*, and there was a* great earthquake*; and the *sun became black* as sackcloth of hair, and the whole* moon became as blood; *
Rev 6:13 and the *stars of the heaven fel*l unto the earth, as a fig tree casteth her unripe figs when she is shaken of a great wind. 
Rev 6:14 And the heaven was removed as a scroll when it is rolled up; and *every mountain and island were moved* out of their places. 
Rev 6:15 And the kings of the earth, and the princes, and the chief captains, and the rich, and the strong, and every bondman and freeman, hid themselves in the caves and in the rocks of the mountains; 
Rev 6:16 and they say to the mountains and to the rocks, Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him that sitteth on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb: 
Rev 6:17 for *the great day of their wrath is come*; and who is able to stand?

Rev 7:9 *After these things *I saw, and behold, *a great multitude, which no man could number, out of every nation and of all tribes and peoples and tongues, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, arrayed in white robes, and palms in their hands; *
Rev 7:10 and they cry with a great voice, saying, Salvation unto our God who sitteth on the throne, and unto the Lamb. 
Rev 7:11 And all the angels were standing round about the throne, and about the elders and the four living creatures; and they fell before the throne on their faces, and worshipped God, 
Rev 7:12 saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and thanksgiving, and honor, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever. Amen. 
Rev 7:13 And one of the elders answered, saying unto me, These that are arrayed in white robes, *who are they, and whence came they? *
Rev 7:14 And I say unto him, My lord, thou knowest. And he said to me, These are *they that come of the great tribulation*, and they washed their robes, and made them white in the blood of the Lamb.

compare the seals to the events that will happen as found in Matthew 24 and view it with an understanding of Daniel 9 to the end of the book

For an extra 100 point bonus - WHO is Restraining the Antichrist right now......

If you said the Michael the angel... you are correct

Dan 12:1 And at that time shall Michael stand up (stand to the side/step aside) , the great prince who standeth for the children of thy people; and *there shall be a time of trouble, such as never was since there was a nation even to that same time*: and at that time thy people shall be delivered, every one that shall be found written in the book. 
Dan 12:2 And many of them that sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlasting life, and some to shame and everlasting contempt.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

September.... Yeah I'll get laid that month.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maine-Marine
August 21 2017 is the completion of the opening - there are multiple things that have to happen during the period (This phase of cosmology IS that)

not sure on what peace treaty - minsk is the only really big one right now.

I remember my dad (who has been into bible proophesy for decades now) he told me I thinkifI remember that his interpretation involved Magog and Gog being Russia and Ukraine (due to the geographic area of ukraine) being at war, at the time I was told I told him it made no sense, but now it is making more sense.

However it also involved I think an invasion of turkey or something then an invasion of israel, butI honestly have no idea.

The period of the "tribulation" may be 2017 to 2024. between the two total solar eclipses. however "Many things happen" BEFORE the sixth seal is done. There is something important about the timing of events of the 6th seal that you need to pay very close attention to.

Each book seems to be giving hints for different churches or groups..

eg. Jews perhaps the jews?

Fear the Lord
12 And now, Israel, what does the Lord your God ask of you but to fear the Lord your God, to walk in obedience to him, to love him, to serve the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your so

Romans 3:10-12New International Version (NIV)

10 As it is written:

"There is no one righteous, not even one;
11 there is no one who understands;
there is no one who seeks God.
12 All have turned away,
they have together become worthless;
there is no one who does good,
not even one."[a]

1 Peter 1:10-12New International Version (NIV)

10 Concerning this salvation, the prophets, who spoke of the grace that was to come to you, searched intently and with the greatest care, 11 trying to find out the time and circumstances to which the Spirit of Christ in them was pointing when he predicted the sufferings of the Messiah and the glories that would follow. 12 It was revealed to them that they were not serving themselves but you, when they spoke of the things that have now been told you by those who have preached the gospel to you by the Holy Spirit sent from heaven. Even angels long to look into these things.

10-12 (after 9:11

and 02:36 verse 2:36 info abuot the seals ... (jut being playful withit.)

I have no problem if I am wrong on it.

This page also conjectured that the minsk agreement is the peace treaty.
https://heiscomingblog.wordpress.com/2015/02/13/birth-pangs-for-2132015-all-end-time-news-compiled-into-one-report/

Can you quote the verses about a peace treaty

What I've seen is a failure of the security council (peace and security) - telling of what has happened in Ukraine... while the "time of unripe figs dropping, was the arab spring - which leads to syria - and ukraine)

Uncle Sam I've noticed that Samuel is the first chapter in the bible that has a verse 2:36. Book 1 (the end time of the eclipse)

36 Then everyone left in your family line will come and bow down before him for a piece of silver and a loaf of bread and plead, "Appoint me to some priestly office so I can have food to eat."'"
It also ties in the food themes of mahayla in the sanscrit festivals mentioned prior by myself.. lots to do with food

The full section is as follows
Prophecy Against the House of Eli
27 Now a man of God came to Eli and said to him, "This is what the Lord says: 'Did I not clearly reveal myself to your ancestor's family when they were in Egypt under Pharaoh? 28 I chose your ancestor out of all the tribes of Israel to be my priest, to go up to my altar, to burn incense, and to wear an ephod in my presence. I also gave your ancestor's family all the food offerings presented by the Israelites. 29 Why do you[e] scorn my sacrifice and offering that I prescribed for my dwelling? Why do you honor your sons more than me by fattening yourselves on the choice parts of every offering made by my people Israel?'

30 "Therefore the Lord, the God of Israel, declares: 'I promised that members of your family would minister before me forever.' But now the Lord declares: 'Far be it from me! Those who honor me I will honor, but those who despise me will be disdained. 31 The time is coming when I will cut short your strength and the strength of your priestly house, so that no one in it will reach old age, 32 and you will see distress in my dwelling. Although good will be done to Israel, no one in your family line will ever reach old age. 33 Every one of you that I do not cut off from serving at my altar I will spare only to destroy your sight and sap your strength, and all your descendants will die in the prime of life.

34 "'And what happens to your two sons, Hophni and Phinehas, will be a sign to you-they will both die on the same day. 35 I will raise up for myself a faithful priest, who will do according to what is in my heart and mind. I will firmly establish his priestly house, and they will minister before my anointed one always. 36 Then everyone left in your family line will come and bow down before him for a piece of silver and a loaf of bread and plead, "Appoint me to some priestly office so I can have food to eat."'"

The next is related to solomons temple in "David"the verses at 02:36 seem to point to some reference (after the second eclipse as the tau eclipse in representative of the change (all these things loop back in with a clear connection in a system of "symetry" and opposition of letters and numbers. (and linkages of meaning - objects)

David 2:36 Then the king sent for Shimei and said to him, "Build yourself a house in Jerusalem and live there, but do not go anywhere else. 37 The day you leave and cross the Kidron Valley, you can be sure you will die; your blood will be on your own head."

IT likely relates to the war crimes trial.

Hmm see also 
Kidron Valley
EditWatch this page
For other uses, see Kidron (disambiguation).
This page has some issues

The Old City of Jerusalem, as seen from across the Kidron Valley.

Kidron Valley viewed from the Old City of Jerusalem.
The Kidron Valley (classical transliteration, Cedron, from Hebrew: נחל קדרון‎, Naḥal Qidron; also Qidron Valley; Arabic: وادي الجوز‎, Wadi al-Joz for the upper segment near the Temple Mount, and Wadi an-Nar for the rest of it) is the valley on the eastern side of The Old City of Jerusalem, separating the Temple Mount from the Mount of Olives. It continues east through the Judean Desert, towards the Dead Sea, descending 4000 feet along its 20 mile course. The settlement Kedar, located on a ridge above the valley, is named after it. The neighborhood of Wadi al-Joz bears the valley's Arabic name.[1] The Hebrew Bible calls it Emek Yehoshafat, the "Valley of Jehoshaphat". It appears in Jewish eschatologic prophecies, which include the return of Elijah, followed by the arrival of the Messiah, and the War of Gog and Magog and Judgment Day.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I apologize in advance.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys play nice now... Remember... It's "be kind to animals week". 

we are all tigers of different breeds,,, but still cats of one form or another, sheeples not allowed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will2 said:


> not sure on what peace treaty - minsk is the only really big one right now.
> 
> I remember my dad (who has been into bible proophesy for decades now)


Will

1st you are taking things from here and there and throwing a bunch of crap on the wall...

HONESTLY - the ends times are NOT a mystery....

Read Daniel 9 - the whole chapter..then read the rest of the book... 9 actually shows when Jesus will show up..and he does... it also talks about the 70th week... whch starts with A PEACE TREATY... a treaty with Israel that will be broken in the middle

read Matt 24.. notice the events in the order they happen.. then compare that to Rev 6

Thess says the MAN OF SIN MUST come first

again... the end times are not a mystery.. at least for those that are NOT IN DARKNESS...

And frankly - if you were teaching some of the things you are saying I would rebuke you.. however this is an open forum and most of the folks here are very intelligent and discerning.. I will however warn you that he need to be a Berean and STUDY to show yourself approve...

as it is your are pulling stuff (verse here verse there) from all over... notice I have given you chapters to read so that the context and meaning is not confused.

everything you need to know about end times can mostly be found in Dan 9-end, Matt 24, Rev 6+, 2 Thess... there are others but those 4 will give you a solid base...

if you truly want to get a education... watch this


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

removed


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is this like December 21, 2012 thing all over again? Where are the Mayans with there calendar?
Actually the Mayans were pretty close with their prediction of Dec. 21, 2012, it was really on 
November 6, 2012 that the world ended for the US. Obama was elected for a second term.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok you didn't answer the question, where does it mention a peace treaty, quote the literal text.

Also why would you take another part of the tible to get the literal translation of something, and how do those veres apply today, why wouldn't it just have been 
saying stuff like a news article why would you use symbols signs and power.. concepts?

I personally don't agree with you, but I think everyone has their own message. It will make sense and fit their life baesd on what that is, you will believe and undertstand what you beleive.

Rebuke all you'd like just don't attack me as a person with ad hominem and false context.

I have no belief in a future I havn't seen in the present, and that will only be as real as what I remember by it.

I totally don't think it is simple. I think revelations is only revealed at specific times - it would be highly advanced encryption - that is only decodable at specific points in time (and not only one) I think its interpretation is infinitely complex and it is only easy to understand because you are only going to have one point of fullfillment.

I look at bible prophesy as a game, an amusement. I don't use a future I don't seen, prioritizing potentials is just a way of being prepared, and in terms of the end times, not really much to prep for with that, if it is predestined. Personally I think if you have peace with God and live a moral life that is all the prep you need with god. And in this case I would perhaps try to insure I have food and share it with the needy come september.

I insist you find your own message - which will likely be your compatriots in your churches view.

I don't see God as someone whowants me to live a boring banal life stuck in the ways of 500BC. There is a today in the 2K''s because it was meant to be. There is of course only so long this sort of science based existence will keep "man" - we are very close to a major change in the biological view of humans that has been in place in various aspects since recorded history - oddly the mystical nature of man from antiquity has watered down to a godless atheiest science. I will sayI Have good reason not to place limits on the future, as today is not the view of yesterday on how man existed, where it came and where it was going.

I do understand there are totalitarians who want only one accepted world view, een willing to kill and imprison people and lock them away and persecute them for their beleifs. That is a shame the totalitarian mainstream attacks the fringe.

I really don't care. I don't expect any event on the 13th related to sudden collapse of the dollar where that collapse is "the story" there would be something else way more important if that were the case.

I understand you are speaking from "the mainstream of prophetic christian views" - personally I think some things are easily seen but there is way more too it, but it will never be anything more than a game. If it was as clear as day, why would it be vieled behind signs, the point is there is a form of cryptography involved (if anyone believes the bible is the work of the divine then it should be understood that exactitude is something that YWH was not big on. Ultimately everyones god or gods are their own, as is everyones existence.

I would just remind you do unto others as you would have done unto yourself (neighbours) and judge not lest thee be judged.

I am post christian so I don't expect to share your views, I am more jewish than christian, I think that if there is divine and the holy books are holy then all prophesy would be fullfilled - the problem is that the bible exists in a world of truths and falsehoods, failures of man and salvation. Its not a one side story, and that sucks, I really don't like that about the christian god, the tests and hardships, no good god would do that if they had the power to make good from the start. The christian story is quite dark. I really don't reject jesus and I don't deny for others but I have a higher standard in what I would want in the most holy, YWH is a mean bastard, very dangerous. I'm not against the YWH but I won't make YWH out to be all roses. As an innocent person if at the mercy of god you are left with only doing the right thing as you know it, that is my communion with god, I will be the will of god only as much as is taken in from the being of life.
Everything isholy and has meaning from god if it is part of you.

Just as Jesus did not want followers, I too do not seek to have my words seen as a prophets, it is a game and amusement for me, trying in WWW 666 the internet as WIW as a concordance with all humanity and all nations. IS it realy, will the system provide for decoding "the mystery of the bible", as with most prophets I have no faith in my own discoveries. It is all just linkages.Meaning is an individual experience that is sculpted by enculturation and indoctrination. I expect no one to understand the way I understand and I have no expectation of understanding how others do in totality. You think that because we speak the same langauge somewhat that we all know and think the same way, we have the same values, expectations etc...

We arn't the same. Trying to force and emperialistic cultural domination is your choice but i believ in freedom not totalitarianism. My stopping point is on victimization, live and let live. Peoples lives are their own and as long as they arn't ruining others view of the good life live and let live.
We do need to work on peace where our opinions oppose one anothers chance of a good life --

Long post but bottom line is, you are keeping it simple, if that gives you the sense of security that makes your life happier then I have no problem with you having that view, what works for you works for you. For me communion with the divine is constant and not confined to the bible. Life is a prayer. I am what I am innocent in that I am what god has made me to be.

I take it one day at a time. I prep to make life more livable. Sept 13 has no major signifigance for me. At this point it looks like I'll be starting up another term of school. Ho hum.

I really don't expect you to support my views, and if they don'tmake sense to you, whatever. First time I read revelations it didn't make sense to me. I don't think there is any one system for interpreting the bible, nor is the bible to be interpreted or translated according to the bible. If you arn't reading the original scrolls though there is something being lost imo. Learn aramaic. At the end you are just reading what you have been provided. There is not just one view anything and everything could be revealed. Bottom line is prophets are gonna look like quacks to the non believing, in a worst case scenario theywill be locked up. Totally a violation of human rights but that is what world government is like these days, It is an agent of persecution and oppression, not just salvation. However YWH wasn't all roses.

Chances are we may have some common views but I have no expecation that we will have all the same beliefs. I'd gladly be stoned to death or thrown off a cliff if it means I am free of a world of evil made by god to take away selfish desire not to be lonely. This world is a prison for me at times. I am incensed by people who try to say how it is suppose to be for me. The concept of authority is oppression by the few. We should be protecting one another and living as brothers not master and slave.

I am libertarian, if we can't be friends because of that, so be it. But recognize the torment and persecution you cause to others by denying them their life.

I'd like to see more quotes of scripture and an explanation of why your views are what they are. Or more info on why issues will happen sept 13th. Provide your testimony on these things ..

Life is meant to be enjoyed, a life that is only solemn is jaded.
I enjoy my life more by finding things I like than by trancing myself in hymns and prayers. I prefer Happy Hardcore to church songs. I enjoy experiencing cuisine rather than fasting. I am perfectly fine with enjoying things I enjoy, and I don't view it as sin. I consider it healthy. I'm not a flaggellant, I'm not a martyr.I am not godless. If you consider me a blasphermer or heretic, that is unfortunate, as I see myself as a good person, and i can live with me. I am here because this is where god put me, I am this way because this is where life has led me. If you don't like my views that is your choice. I am not here as a pastor bishop, Im here as someone sharing a system for decoding revelations that is a game for me and an amusement.

I'm asking you to share more on your views of sept 13th there is no need to say I'm wrong - or that I am right. It is the future, the futures not ours to see, que sera sera.
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...uKKFpadqL1I4yJGVg&sig2=JqIllHuErpZ0vmzU7fhP4Q

And no I am not a satanist.

The tertrad moons etc.. and this thing had this verse stand out

final Passover meal (the Last Supper).[Lk 22:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Ok you didn't answer the question, where does it mention a peace treaty, quote the literal text.
> 
> I am post christian so I don't expect to share your views, I am more jewish than christian,
> 
> ...


I said read Daniel 9... I am not going to post it all here.. it talks about the 7 year peace treaty

Post Christian-- lol... so you deny Jesus is the Christ... So you are Anti-Christ.. that explains a lot and I think I am done with you now... - pearls and swine thing you know


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

No I don't deny Jesus, actually Jesus himself is a force of good in history, why deny the good?

I personally do not understand why one would have to sacrifice oneself - or why the good should be forced to live as martyrs though. It really relates to the question of when God will make good for those who perished in the name of God. 

Kindly don't paint me as "anti-christ" I think Christ and Christiandom are two different things. Christiandom is what people have made of christ while christ as Jesus is a force of good in history. 

Suit yourself. I don't need more haters. I'm not looking to commune with haters either.

Anyway thanks for sharing the Daniel verse, but you don't explain why you use that verse with Revelations - because it is similiar - that is the exact same method I use except, that I go outside the "new version" bibles, the way the bible was compiled. It is all about what seems right - that is the bible.

Understand the bble was "compiled" from a group of ancient testimonies, some were vetted some weren't. It wasn't written as one book, nor are all versions the same.

What is the word of god is "all things" it just needs to be in the right place and time to be seen as holy. All things are holy when viewed that way.

It is the difernece between leading a spiritual life and a life of man, walking in the kingdom of God, or the kingdom of man.


Its not for me to deny anything I have not personally experienced, but Ishould also not treat it as my experience either. It is an opinion. It is knowledge not life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Daniel 9:26-27Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

26 And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself: and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined. 27 And he shall confirm the covenant with many for one week: and in the midst of the week he shall cause the sacrifice and the oblation to cease, and for the overspreading of abominations he shall make it desolate, even until the consummation, and that determined shall be poured upon the desolate.

http://www.christnotes.org/commentary.php?com=mhc&b=27&c=9


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Lord, pray for Will and Will 2 to get some help.



Will2 said:


> Maine-Marine
> August 21 2017 is the completion of the opening - there are multiple things that have to happen during the period (This phase of cosmology IS that)
> 
> not sure on what peace treaty - minsk is the only really big one right now.
> ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will2 said:


> No I don't deny Jesus, actually Jesus himself is a force of good in history, why deny the good?
> 
> I personally do not understand why one would have to sacrifice oneself - or why the good should be forced to live as martyrs though. It really relates to the question of when God will make good for those who perished in the name of God.
> 
> ...


Wow...I feel bad - but I honestly do not have the desire to correct your misguided and worthless views of scripture and who Jesus was...I have no leading to try and help you.... which is strange because I normal would spend a lot of time helping somebody that is as lost and misinformed as you... I am sorry and I hope the Lord sends somebody to disciple you..but it is not me....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maine Marine - gosh thanks.
I hope you learn not to be so egotistical and self centric of what is the right way of approaching religion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Maine Marine - gosh thanks.
> I hope you learn not to be so egotistical and self centric of what is the right way of approaching religion.


Will2 and Will,

Your attacks on other members has to stop. I hearby issue a cease and desist order that is recognized by the Canadian Parliament. You have been put on notice and the Mounties are watching.

We would appreciate you showing some respect to others.

Thanks

PS Did you get my PM?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wow...I feel bad - but I honestly do not have the desire to correct your misguided and worthless views of scripture and who Jesus was...I have no leading to try and help you.... which is strange because I normal would spend a lot of time helping somebody that is as lost and misinformed as you... I am sorry and I hope the Lord sends somebody to disciple you..but it is not me....


MM,

I believe that The Lord has sent me to "assist" our wayward friend Will and Will2. Michael The Arch Angel may or may not be guiding me in my quest to "help" Will and Will2. I shall keep you posted.

Slip


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be sure to check with Moroni on that too. Would not like to get any Momos sulled up.


----------

